# FL Law and guns in the car



## cbrgator

I know the general Florida laws about carrying guns in the car but do those laws apply differently to a CCW holder. I am pretty sure I'm authorized to carry the gun on my body in my car just as I could standing outside. But my real question is what about things like rifles. Do they still have to be securely encased and what not. I am travelling to another part of the state a few hours away and I'll have 2 rifles in the trunk. To what extent do I have to lock them up and what not. (no minors in the car)


----------



## Baldy

Your going to have them in a case so you will not have any trouble. Make sure their MTY. So far as law goes your still under all the Florida statues just like anybody else. If you are a CWP holder in Florida you can go by schools on the highway without worry. Just don't pull into the school yard. It's really no big deal down here. Good luck.


----------



## Jon111

i was always under the assumption that as long as you have your long gun in plain site and slide back, you can have it in your backseat unloaded. one of our sargeants said it has to be in a case. but some of my swat buddies say otherwise.


----------



## TampaSsgt

cbrgator said:


> I know the general Florida laws about carrying guns in the car but do those laws apply differently to a CCW holder. I am pretty sure I'm authorized to carry the gun on my body in my car just as I could standing outside. But my real question is what about things like rifles. Do they still have to be securely encased and what not. I am travelling to another part of the state a few hours away and I'll have 2 rifles in the trunk. To what extent do I have to lock them up and what not. (no minors in the car)


Hope this answers your question....

The 2007 Florida Statutes

Title XLVI
CRIMES Chapter 790
WEAPONS AND FIREARMS View Entire Chapter

790.25 Lawful ownership, possession, and use of firearms and other weapons.--

(j) A person firing weapons for testing or target practice under safe conditions and in a safe place not prohibited by law or going to or from such place;

l) A person traveling by private conveyance when the weapon is securely encased or in a public conveyance when the weapon is securely encased and not in the person's manual possession;

5) POSSESSION IN PRIVATE CONVEYANCE.--Notwithstanding subsection (2), it is lawful and is not a violation of s. 790.01 for a person 18 years of age or older to possess a concealed firearm or other weapon for self-defense or other lawful purpose within the interior of a private conveyance, without a license, if the firearm or other weapon is securely encased or is otherwise not readily accessible for immediate use. Nothing herein contained prohibits the carrying of a legal firearm other than a handgun anywhere in a private conveyance when such firearm is being carried for a lawful use. Nothing herein contained shall be construed to authorize the carrying of a concealed firearm or other weapon on the person. This subsection shall be liberally construed in favor of the lawful use, ownership, and possession of firearms and other weapons, including lawful self-defense as provided in s. 776.012.

790.001 Definitions.

17) "Securely encased" means in a glove compartment, whether or not locked; snapped in a holster; in a gun case, whether or not locked; in a zippered gun case; or in a closed box or container which requires a lid or cover to be opened for access.


----------



## JeffWard

Did I say I love FL yet???

I love FL... There, I said it.

JW


----------



## SGTRick1775

Greatest state in the south!!


----------

